# Whats your favorite...?



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Rig for saltwater &/or fresh water?

Mine:

Saltwater - R.L. Winston 8wt, Abel Super 8

Fresh Water - R.L. Winston 5wt, Abel Super 5


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Saltwater- 6wt sage z-axis with 7wt rio bonefish hopefully I'm getting a lamson guru 3 for Christmas to put on it!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mason m said:


> Saltwater- 6wt sage z-axis with 7wt rio bonefish hopefully I'm getting a lamson guru 3 for Christmas to put on it!


You must've been extra good this year... lol


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Salt: Sage Xi3 8wt / Tibor Everglades QC 

Fresh: Sage Vantage 7'6" 3wt / Orvis Battenkill


For salt, I do really like the TFO BVK & Mangrove, GLoomis NRX & Thomas & Thomas as well.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Salt: Sage custom TXC8wt with a Orvis Mirage IV.
Fresh: Orvis T3 4wt with a Redington CD.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Salt; 8wt Sage Flight with Cortland Liquid Crystal on a Ross Evolution LT

Fresh; 5wt Sage Fli 2pc, Ross Evolution 3, 5wt SA GPX

However no way I'd allow to be stranded with only these. Love my Mangroves (6 thru 8), 10wts (2) , 12wt, 3 other 5wts and stack of Orvis FullFlex & SA System 'glass rods.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Saltwater: 9wt Loomis GLX with Abel alpha III reel

Freshwater: Custom 3wt w/ cheap pfluger reel


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

fav. Salt, 8wt axiom with orvis V (made in england) rio line.5wt sage rplx nautalis fx,rio line.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Salt: Custom 8wt on a sage blank and a Hatch 7 plus
Fresh: Custom 5wt on a sage blank with a Hatch 5 plus
Custom 4 wt fiberglass with old Hedden reel. It's a limp noodle, but a lot of fun with "small" fish
P.S. I build my own rods.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

Freshwater: Scott S3 with Abel #4 reel

Saltwater: Scott S4 with Tibor Everglades


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Sa_G5LQYgY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/SbzgYAQYq2/


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Saltwater- 8wt Redington Predator/Allen Kraken3

Freshwater- 8wt Redington Predator/Allen Kraken3. Green Bay smallies, pike, muskies, and carp are some pretty bad boys. I do plan on someday getting a 4wt for trout.


----------

